# Brine Shrimp



## Ice Prince (Jun 15, 2007)

Its My First Time Hatching Brine Shrimp. Yesterday I Bought The San Francisco Bay Brand. I Made A Hatchery And Its Going Right Now. I Was Wondering What Specific Gravity The Water Has To Be At In Order For Them To Hatch?


----------



## clavo (Jul 11, 2007)

off topic sorry...do red claw crabs eat these?anybody? what about the young ones after they hatch?????


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

WTF Clavo?

This isnt the all in one kit hatchery u can purchase? think they say just aquarium salt, assume ur using ocean salt?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

http://www.angelsplus.com/bshrimpegg.htm


----------



## clavo (Jul 11, 2007)

What u mean wtf? Im asking...


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

clavo said:


> What u mean wtf? Im asking...


This is not the thread for RCC questions.


----------



## clavo (Jul 11, 2007)

So what? I can ask if its the same subject...


----------



## MaelStrom (Jun 24, 2007)

Uh no its not the same subject... Just post a new thread dude...


----------



## clavo (Jul 11, 2007)

I think thats a lil Too late...


----------

